# Captian D's



## AUradar (Oct 1, 2007)

Okay, okay, I know, its nasty and greasy, but sometimes I just get a hankering for it. 

My question is this, how do you make that batter?


----------



## bamasam (Sep 27, 2007)

Asian supermarket or sometime wallyworld will carry it. It is a tempura batter.


----------



## surfstryker (Sep 28, 2007)

Hell, it beats mcdonalds or taco hell. I kinda like it once in a while.


----------



## Chris Couture (Sep 26, 2007)

Every now and then I gotta get me some Capt'n D's as well. I use to be a secret shopper for them... that was cool Free food! I usually ordered a 2 pc fish dinner with fries and cole slaw, an order of cheese sticks and a large Sweet T.



The last few times I have went, I have gotten the catfish and it's very good (for frozen/fast food).



I usually cook my fish using this method and have always had rave reviews on it.



In a zip loc, Mix up about 6 cups of flour, add around 8 tbl spoons of lawerys and 6 tbl spoons of Tonys. Shake well to mix. In another zip loc, add two cups of milk and 2 or 3 eggs and shake well to mix. Add fish into the milk/egg mix and shake it to get the fish coated well. Move fish into flour mix and shake it to cover all the fish. Take fish and put it back into the milk/egg mix so it can absorb some of the liquid and them put it back into the flour mix. Press the bag together with your hands massaging it all around to make sure that all of the double dipped fish are fully coated. Remove fish from bag, tap it lightly to remove excess flour and fry in P-nut oil set to 350 degrees and remove when the fish floats. When you are done, throw away the bags and it makes clean up a breeze!


----------



## croakerchoker (Oct 1, 2007)

IN COLLEGE IT WAS CAPTAIN D'S AND BLOCKBUSTER MOVIESEVERY SUNDAY. NOTHING CURES A HANGOVER LIKE THE CAPT.


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

> *croakerchoker (10/12/2007)*NOTHING CURES A HANGOVER LIKE THE CAPT.


Capt D's or Capt Morgan!?!?! 

Have you got the captain in YOU?


----------



## Halfmoon (Oct 3, 2007)

Nothin Like the Morgan!!! With or without hangover!


----------



## JEC (Oct 2, 2007)

Taste good as hell!!, but I don't feel to well after,It's probably the grease that makes it taste so good.:sick


----------

